# Tug Tusker



## japottinger

Anyone have a shots of diesel tug Tusker, built by A. Hall at Aberdeen for Australia, then went to Canada and last heard of at Nigeria.
I have dates etc if that would help.
Thanks,
jim


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Jim,

Is this the one you're looking for?

http://www.mhsd.org/photogallery/tusker-jp.jpg

® http://www.mhsd.org


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Or this one:

http://www.mattmar.com.au/Tugs_Photos/tusker_d030704100.jpg

® http://www.mattmar.com.au/tugs_bw.htm


----------



## albertwebster

Hi JAMES. CAME ACROSS THIS IN THE WEBSITE ENCYCLOPEDIA OF AUSTRALIAN SHIPWRECKS, SOME VERY INTERESTING SHIPS BUILT AT ABERDEEN ARE LISTED THERE.
oceans1.customer.netspace.net.au 

THE STEEL HULLED MOTOR VESSEL YANDRA, 990 tons, BUILT AT COPENHAGEN DURING 1928. LENGTH 211. 1 feet, BREADTH 35. 2 feet, DEPTH 11. 9 feet, RAN AGROUND IN DENSE FOG ON A ROCKY ISLAND IN THE NEPTUNE GROUP, NEAR TO THE ENTRANCE TO THE SPENSER GULF, ON THE 25th JANUARY 1959. THE CREW OF TWENTY-THREE USED A BREECHES BUOY TO ABANDON THE VESSEL, AND REACHED THE ISLAND SAFELY, LEAVING HER ROLLING AND BUMPING ON THE ROCKS. THE YACHT ILINE, A COMPETITOR IN THE ANNUAL NEPTUNE ISLAND RACE ANSWERED A RADIO CALL AND ASSISTED, WHILE THE TUG TUSKER BATTLED THROUGH ROUGH SEAS TO INVESTIGATE THE POSSIBILITY OF SAVING THE STRANDED STEAMER, BUT SHE COULD NOT BE REFLOATED. WAS THIS THE SAME TUSKER, BUILT AT HALL’s.

ENCYCLOPEDIA OF AUSTRALIAN SHIPWRECKS.
SOUTH AUSTRALIAN SHIPWRECKS

REGARDS ALBERT WEBSTER.


----------



## japottinger

*Tusker*

Thanks all, will check sites mentioned.
Jim


----------



## Mike Lindsell

The Tusker that you are talking about was built in the UK for the Adelaide Steamship Co, she spent the first period of her life as a harbour tug, in the Port of Adelaide , South Australia.
This tug had twin British Polar Diesels to a single shaft.
In the late 70's a company called ABHO Pty Ltd (Asteam, Brambles, and Howard Smith) took a number of tugs to Singapore, amongst which was the "Tusker". I was involved in the management of ABHO in those days.
The "Tusker" was sold onto Canada, and the last I heard of her was many years ago when I read in a Lloyds List that she had broken a crankshaft, and was in the casuatly section of the Lloyds List.


----------



## ron bennetts

*tusker*

Hello Jim,
many thanks for your article on tusker in the shipwright magazine
I have been researching tusker for about 20 years as she was here awhile
I have written a book on her. a steady seller and am updating it for early publication soon .
I am looking for info on her demise in Lagos to enable me to close off the book and to do a final chapter on the model construction, which was why the book came about in the first place

I have lots of photos and plans as well
Regards Ron


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*



ron bennetts said:


> Hello Jim,
> many thanks for your article on tusker in the shipwright magazine
> I have been researching tusker for about 20 years as she was here awhile
> I have written a book on her. a steady seller and am updating it for early publication soon .
> I am looking for info on her demise in Lagos to enable me to close off the book and to do a final chapter on the model construction, which was why the book came about in the first place
> 
> I have lots of photos and plans as well
> Regards Ron


Ron,
May I welcome you to SN. Your interest in model construction is shared with many of our members. Have a good look around the site and I am sure you will find topics to interest you. Don't be frightened to ask questions - we have an extremely knowledgeable membership who are only to willing to help. (Thumb)


----------



## Kaskazi

he TugsList:
"1991: To "Lawebod Nigeria Ltd" at Apapa (NGA), mng "MISAC - Marine & Industrial Surveyors & Consultants" at Lagos (NGA), renamed BODE
(c/s 5NTA)
1993 -xx/9: stranded and abandoned by crew west of San Pedro, Ivory Coast whilst attempting to salvage the ferry JUMBO"

The site also lists three photos of her - a rather nice one, showing her in the Welland Canal, is at http://www.wellandcanal.ca/shiparc/tugs/tusker/tusker.htm

Go to http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/tugslistpage01.html and click on GET IT. This will lead you to download a DB of many tugs, from which you will then click on the relevant "Tusker" entry to access the detailed record.


----------



## TrevoPowell

I know this was a while ago, but I have a couple of pics of Tusker (1)


----------



## Torry Quine

ron bennetts said:


> Hello Jim,
> many thanks for your article on tusker in the shipwright magazine
> I have been researching tusker for about 20 years as she was here awhile
> I have written a book on her. a steady seller and am updating it for early publication soon .
> I am looking for info on her demise in Lagos to enable me to close off the book and to do a final chapter on the model construction, which was why the book came about in the first place
> 
> I have lots of photos and plans as well
> Regards Ron


Good Afternoon Gentlemen, My dad was an apprentice in Aberdeen and worked on the Tusker construction and I thought it might be an idea to buy Ron's book for him. However I'm struggling to find it and would appreciate any help you can give me.

TQ


----------

